# Halibut recipes?



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok, I have a good little problem. A staff member gave me a bunch of halibut she caught in Alaska last summer. It is nicely vacuum packed. My go-to recipes for halibut have mainly been "shake and bake" seasoned baked halibut (my own mixes) or sometimes fillet style fried like I would perch, crappie or white bass. These taste great, but since I have 6-7 packs, I want to try something new. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Put in oiled casserole dish, sprinkle with salt n pepper, add pat of butter and slice of lemon. 15 to 20 minutes in oven at 400º depending on thickness.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ceviche is how I eat 95% of my halibut the past several years. 

For my ceviche the base recipe is very simple. 1lbs halibut (rockfish, shrimp, scallops, clams work great too) cut into ¼" cubes, 1 bunch cilantro chopped (leaves and stems), 1 red onion thinly sliced (diced works too), 3-4 cloves minced garlic and 6-8 fresh limes and 1 lemon (enough juice to really cover everything nicely), salt to taste. Start by combining the onions, garlic, (any extras listed below) and cilantro with the citrus, then add the halibut. Stir every 5 minutes, and it's ready to eat when you think it looks cooked enough for your tastes. Use halibut that's been deep frozen at least 30 days to avoid parasite issues.

From there I tweak it by adding some ground cumin, coriander, and I usually add a couple of finely diced serrano chilis including seeds to bring some heat. Sometimes I roast the chilis first as that not only adds a nice flavor it also lets you peel the waxy outer skin and then puree the chili into a paste with the knife. If the acid balance feels too harsh, I'll add a splash of tangerine or orange juice to sweeten it up.
Diced mango, strawberry, roasted corn, granny smith apples, peaches/nectarines, other fruits (careful with pineapple, kiwi and papaya though), and cotija cheese often find their way in the mix too (usually only 1-3 of those at a time).

Only use glass or plastic bowls and spoons. The acid will take on a metallic flavor if you use metal bowls and spoons (even aluminum or stainless steel).
I like to really use a lot of citrus--you should be able to see the lime juice pooling up around the fish from the get go. 

You can mix the juices leftover in the bowl after you've eaten the ceviche into ****tails. Or just drink it straight up. Look up "Leche de Tigre"


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

I have really enjoyed a simple pan seared halibut recipe. Basically marinade the fish in lemon juice, olive oil, basil, salt and pepper. Then sear on medium high heat for about 3 minutes a side. Reduce heat a little to avoid burning and cook another couple minutes per side to get heat to the center of the fillet depending on how thick the particular piece is. Here is a link to the recipe I got the idea from.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

One of my favorites is fillet johnny season salt, smothered with mayonnaise then covered with sliced red onions, wrap in tin foil bake or put on the barbie. The mayo season salt and onions kind of turn into its own tarter sauce.

I also like to make poor mans lobster with halibut.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

My favorite way to do halibut is to pan fry it in butter/olive oil after it has been breaded in a 50/50 mixture of parmesan cheese and ritz crackers. 1st step is to coat the fish in flour, then egg wash, then into the cheese/cracker mix. Fry until golden brown. After it's done cooking, finish with some fresh squeezed lemon on top. 

Man, I need to get back to Alaska!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Our fall halibut trip is already booked. 

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Another tip is to eat it fresh, I'm embarrassed to say I was hoarding some and a couple of fillets got freezer burn


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea... we threw out our last package of Halibut just a couple days ago. We vacuum pack it when we get back to our hotel before freezing it. That really helps with freezer burn. We had cooked up the 2nd to last package Monday and unfortunately it really didn't taste all that great. We'll have fresh here in a few months.

Back to the OP, I like it battered and fried. We've done some broiled recipes, but I like it battered with ****tail sauce.

-DallanC


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Baked Halibut Florentine. You can Google specifics, but you make a white wine (sherry) sauce and mix a little of it with fresh spinach and pine nuts. Lay down a bed of the creamed spinach in a casserole dish, place halibut portions on top of the creamed spinach and then pour more white wine sauce over the fish. Sprinkle with parmesan and bread crumbs and bake.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If I had 30 packages of halibut, I would be eating halibut for dinner 30 nights straight. I didn't know it was possible to hang on to halibut until it freezer burned.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> If I had 30 packages of halibut, I would be eating halibut for dinner 30 nights straight. I didn't know it was possible to hang on to halibut until it freezer burned.


I was hoarding, only using it once in a while knowing it would be a long time before I could go to Alaska again. It was a bad mistake that I won't make again.

I do have a small excuse, the first time I went the lodge vacuum packed the fish really well and they kept well, the last time one of the lodge owners had his grandsons vacuum pack the fish and they didn't do a great job so the fish didn't keep as well.


----------

